# Kayak Spearfishing Again!!!



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

With an overwhelming sense of confidence from the success our last kayak spearfishing dive, my trusted scuba buddy and I returned to Destin to try our hand at a deeper wreck in the gulf. We were in the process of loading the kayaks when I realized that I didn't bring a regulator  So half an hour later, I was back, down $15, but with regulator in hand. We set off to the wreck, less than a mile offshore in calm glass water. As we were putting into the water a 30-something yacht full of fisherman pulled up to our wreck. Luckily, they did not like what they saw, so they were gone in only a few minutes :thumbsup: We anchored up and immediately saw that vis was not great. We had max of 10 feet throughout the dive. The worst part was that the wreck was completely covered in a million-fish bait ball that cast a shadow over everything and lessened the visibility even more. What makes things worse, the amorphous mass of fish always gave away our position as we approached any game fish. At one point, I am swimming under a dark overhang under the wreck and saw 3 large shadows which I was 90% sure were grouper. Two quickly turned and took off before giving me any broad side shot. The third stayed facing me and I was forced to take a shot almost straight between the eyes. Ruined some of the meat, but stoned him cold. Measured 25". On the way up, tagged a spanish mackerel that I'm going to try to smoke and (hopefully) turn into a nice fish dip. Oh, and ya gotta love the look on the snowbird beach-goer's faces when you paddle up with a dive flag, spearguns, and a two foot long grouper...They just couldn't understand that we were sixty feet below the surface shooting at fish with our "harpoons":blink:


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Two for two on the successful trips, congrats!


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats awesome, looks like a blast!!


----------



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

well done, thanks for the report!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are killing me, The last thing I need is to spend money on a yak with a 23" boat in the yard, but it looks so intriguing.
Good Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job boys! Really nice lookin' Grouper, and looks like you had some good action < a mile from shore - CONGRATS! :thumbup:


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish it had been a little sunnier, either way it was still a pretty good dive. The thing that kept me laughing throughout the dive though was that right before splashing my buddy told me that "this is a culmination of years of practice and stupidity." As we were dropping down the anchor line I tried to tell him that there was a 4ft black tip swimming around, but could never make it clear....probably for the best haha


----------

